# Avitar replacement problem



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

As above , I'm trying to replace my avitar . I can tick the delete avatar box but there's no way I can actually remove it . I tried just uploading another in the hope it would replace my old one but no joy, all suggestions appreciated ..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Should delete but can't try it...

Ensure your new one is with the maximum dimensions of, width: 110 pixels, height: 200 pixels, file size: 24.41kB


----------

